# Cleaning out our roaches -



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Cleaning out our roaches they were put in the bathtub................




























How many can you count??? :lol2:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

what type of rach are they


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

Goodness!! I wouldn't mind some of those if you have spare


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Impressive collection there! Never used a bath tub though! I have a spare plastic tub about a meter long.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

They are Turkistan Roaches, this was our first major clean out but basically we put vaseline round the rim of the bath, emptied 2ft tank into it so it could be cleaned and new (non soggy) egg cartons put back in and then put them back, we lost alot of eggs and hatchlings in the mulch but still have a fair few and thousands of babies lol

OH thought it was cool the eggs floated when put down the loo with the crap after it was flushed :lol2:

Yes at the moment i could spare some if anyone was desperate and needed them given the size of the collony, the fact i am seperating off 2 sub-collonies for myself anyway to replenish if needed and that i have no babies feeding off them yet just my adult beardies.


----------



## Dykie (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy Moley

Thats alot of roaches


----------



## smasher (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd say its a good 100 roaches..:lol2: hahahha


----------

